# اعادة رفع دروس م محمد الصمادي بروابط سريعه civil 3d



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم رفع محاضرات م محمد الصمادي في شرح civil 3d
على الميديا فير
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l2q3m8awj28okpj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jnj35kt67u412xs
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?43k3g23a4y9oekk
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t8dr6qgsdg6t1aw
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ypcpj98oxhslpvr
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?12273746humh434
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?84pr5vdqzjxtmo2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3sa0c482zcn4rmg
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=bcy9u0wg8xcxhjo&thumb=4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2e8sghoieb5evj6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ty1x4yp68c7j8o8
الدعوه بظاهر الغيب ب المغفره والرحمه لامة الاسلام الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## علي فؤاد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mostafammy (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزت محروس (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر , بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف اعمل كنتور وشبكية علي السيفل
ازاي احول من polyline 2D الي polyline 3d


----------



## enleven (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع ويا رب دايما تمدنا بالمزيد


----------



## ROUDS (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salamanasim (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## odwan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى يعقوب


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك و في من قام علي هذا العمل


----------



## az1615 (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ولك جزيل الشكر على خدماتك وارجوا منك ان تنزل بقية الدروس لان الدروس التي يقوم الاستاذ محمد بتنزيلها على 4shared محجوب عندنا


----------



## master_2055 (7 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هانى عامر (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## crazy_eng48 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بجد الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## كمال رزق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## kameldpn (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد جميع شروح وفيديو ودروس civil 3d 2010
الميل بتاعي هو 

[email protected]
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر*


----------



## yousefrajb (20 يناير 2012)

الرجاء في دروس السيد محمد الصمادي في شرح المقطع العرضي يتحدث عن استيراد النموذج عن طريق لوحة النحكم ارجو الايضاح كيفية عمل ذلك


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا دكتووووووووووووور
​


----------



## الحرش (22 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## Al Mohager (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## al batsh (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كثيرا على المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## al batsh (20 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك

*


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مارس 2012)

_*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعل الله هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك*_


----------

